
Atheists at risk of dying out due to belief in contraception, study claims - bhouston
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/atheists-dying-out-contraception-claims-study-a7626846.html
======
johan_larson
At least within the developed world, secularism is very much on the rise. And
that's true even in the US.

[http://www.pewforum.org/2015/05/12/americas-changing-
religio...](http://www.pewforum.org/2015/05/12/americas-changing-religious-
landscape/)

Between 2007 and 2014, the portion of the population that is unaffiliated with
any religion soared from 16.1% to 22.8%. The portion of the population
identifying as Christian dropped from 78.4% to 70.6%.

------
adrianN
If a similar study would claim "Christians at risk of dying out -- Muslims are
having more babies" I doubt it would have made it in mainstream papers.

